# (H) Eldar (W) $$$ or SM or Necrons or CSM



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a nice size Eldar Army with a Codex that is in really good shape. Army consists of 


Farseer
Avatar (well painted)
5 warp spiders w/2 exarchs
6 rangers
12 Guardians 
D Cannon
Falcon
Wraith Lord
5 Jet bikes (1 has custom wings made from the helmet of an Avatar, looks awesome!)
1 Eldar Codex

I started these and have no erg to finish.. Want something more gritty. Looking to get a comparable Space Marine, Chaose Space Marine or Necron force... Paypal would work too. Let me know what you have!


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

FYI for those that are asking. I would take $120+S/H. But I really would rather trade... Again let me know!


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I thought we had agreed to a trade. You said our trade was on, so I assumed we were ganna trade. So, whats happening?


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Marshal Ragnar said:


> I thought we had agreed to a trade. You said our trade was on, so I assumed we were ganna trade. So, whats happening?


Well I certinally wouldnt agree to a trade with out seeing your stuff first. And thanks for the pics! Now that I've seen what you have I have sent you an emial with what I think. Let me know what your thinking and we can take it from there. 

Untill an agrement is made solid I'd love to hear any and all offers from any one else.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

i would trade you what i have left of my necron army.

3 heavy destroyers
1 monolith
2 flayed ones
10 warriors 

maybe other stuff i would have to check.


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

well this lot has gone to Marshal Ragnar... thanks for everyones interest!


----------

